# Implement Hydraulics



## BugDuckley (Aug 17, 2007)

Friends - Looking implements applicable to the Ford 8N that require hydraulics to operate, a front end loader for example, I'm wondering where the hydraulic pressure comes from to operate the implement. Is there a way to tap into the on-board pump that operates the 3pt lift or is an external pump driven by the PTO or in some other fashion. Thanks for help with my question, Bug


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I would assume that it either runs off the PTO or a belt on the motor with it added. The N's hydraulic system is not very good I cant image trying to tap into it.


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm thinking the most common hydraulic conversion on the old Ford's was generally a cobbled up pump driven off the front of the crankshaft with a remote reservoir and controls stock somewhere else. I've got a forklift made from one. Not very glamorous or functional! For something to use, find something else!


----------



## BugDuckley (Aug 17, 2007)

Friends - Thanks for the ideas on this. I went looking for my Dearborn Implements catalog for the 8N to see what the description of the front end loader had to say about hydralics but it doesn't want to be found right now..... that loader didn't go up and down by itself so there had to be a recommended source of hydraulic pressure coming from somewhere that was "dealer available" or at the very least a common add-on for the owner 60 years ago, the belt drive is a good idea too. If I find out anything new I will post and thanks again for helping out an 8N rookie! Bugg


----------



## damnyankie (Jan 2, 2008)

I restored one 8N that had an auxillary hydraulic hose that was tied in to the internal pump. I never used the auxillary hook up so I don't know how well it worked. The 3 pt. work perfectly and did not bleed off. They are out there, I have one photo of the tractor that shows the line but it blends in well with the rest. Hope this helps.


----------

